# My new tank.



## ratloach (Feb 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, I don't post much but I do read a lot. I figure I'd show you guys my newly acquired saltwater tank. It's a 75 gallon tank, with oak stand, oak canopy, 48" coral life 50/50 lights, moonlight LEDs, a sump filter, 2 protein skimmer. As far as live things I already got live rocks, live sand, 4 blue & green chromis, 7 hermit crabs, a tiger cowrie, and two different types of mushroom corals. I plan to add a pair of occelaris clowns, a suitable anemone, royal gramma, purple firefish, neon goby, 2 cleaner shrimps, some corals and sixline wrasse. 

I just got this tank Friday night- FOR FREE!!! I was at the LFS and some guy had to get rid of it because his profession causes him to travel too much for him to take care on the tank. The store had no room for it and as the guy was leaving I spoke to him. If there is a God he was smilling upon me that day. I still can't believe my luck. I had to pick it up that night so I had absolutly no time to plan for this. Plus it was pouring down raining that night.

My PH is running about 7.8 (which I plan to increase), salinity is 1.0021 specific gravity (which I plan to increase too), no ammonia, no nitrites, and very small amount of nitrates. Unfortunantly due to brief amount of time I had to plan for this tank I had to use tap water, which where I live is VERY hard but with frequent water changes using purified water I plan to change that before I add anymore corals.

I'm probably forgeting something. And if you guys see anything that I shouldn't do or should be doing differently, please tell me. The last I want to do is kill or damage anything.

Here are some photos;

Here's just the tank. I made sure all the rock are locked into place so they don't come tumbling down.










Whole setup.









A mushroom coral, diameter is 6"-7"









A different mushroom, diameter 2"









A different mushroom but same species as above, same diameter too.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

Awesome! welcome to the world of reefing. Whats the deal with the skimmers though? I noticed one looks like its hanging on the display and another thats not hooked up yet by the sump?


----------



## ratloach (Feb 14, 2008)

The skimmer in the stand is too tall to fit in the bottom with the collection cup on and it doesn't fit on the back with the canopy on. I'm not sure what to do with it.


----------



## k-dawg- (Feb 2, 2006)

hmm bummer you could always try to sell it?


----------

